# Best Custom Builders



## dubmaneh (Sep 29, 2012)

Looking for feedback on custom tanks from Advanced Reef, Miracles and North American Fish Breeders.

Im looking to get a custom tank made approximately 36"x24"x24" and have spoken with the above mentioned stores. Quotes range from $650 - $1600+.

Not looking for ultimate perfection, but willing to pay for quality.

I have yet to see a tank made by any of them and figured I'd post asking for opinions. Anyone have a custom tank from these guys? Anyone seen one? Feedback or recommendations?

Thanks,


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

seen all of the above companies tanks and for the most part they are all great builders. Miracles has the edge since that's all they do but they can be pricey.

Although I should say that everyone has an off day so there have been a few tanks that haven't been as great as others


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

I just did the same as you. I ordered a 36x18x18 rimless starfire with polished edges and corner overflow for a herbie drain. I got quotes from those 3 builders and they ranged from 400-1200. I went into NAFB and saw there recent stuff and was amazed at the quality of some recent tanks they built. I decided to go with them and am happy with my choice. They were the cheapest by far but still producing great quality.

Sent from my SGH-I257M using Tapatalk


----------



## Rappyfly (Feb 3, 2012)

I have not seen Flavio's build so cannt comment.

I had a 150G from Derek last spring and wasn't satisfy with the quality so I returned it. I choose miracle because of the experience and reputation in the business.

My 187G is from john and I am happy with it. It was a pleasant experience and better pricing.


----------



## dubmaneh (Sep 29, 2012)

I guess I'll have to see some builds from each but appreciate the input.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

With that height, any of those builders will do a good job. There are occasions that one gets by QC/QA and your only protection for craftsmanship is to pay by CC as you can file a claim should they not see eye to eye w/you.

I've seen Advance Reef "Single Piece" glass Euro-brace (EB)...sexxxy! If the single EB suits your decor and style but the black silicone seam might not suit your taste, you might want to get prices on acrylic and compare. Generally at that size, acrylic will be more expensive. Though the seams are stronger, optically clearer, they scratch easily, they can be buffed out. IIRC, Starfire glass will add to the cost but scratches easier than regular float glass...you cannot buff them out.

HTH


----------



## dubmaneh (Sep 29, 2012)

wtac said:


> With that height, any of those builders will do a good job.HTH


Would going a different height make it more difficult to build? 24" high seems good for the extra volume, but I was thinking of possibly 18"-20" so I'm not up to my armpits in water!



wtac said:


> .... Starfire glass will add to the cost but scratches easier than regular float glass...you cannot buff them out.
> HTH


Was considering Starfire but didn't realize that. How much easier is it to scratch compared to conventional float glass?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Miracles are the best. had 5 tanks from them and all are perfect.

here are just 2 of them

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34290

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=76962

you can order from them *standard* RIMLESS CUBES and for 100+ put eurobrace on it. They could have it is stock also

for example
RIMLESS 112 GAL - 1/2 glass 36X36X20 $465.00
RIMLESS 135 GAL - 1/2 glass 36X36X24 $535.00

here is the link for the prices

http://www.miraclesaquariums.com/Miracles_Aquariums_Prices_2012.pdf

I had starfire and will never get this crap again, especially for the SW tank

I never seen the tank with the silicon quality as from Miracles. Shit could happen, but my 5 tanks were always perfect.
Miracles cuts the glass and Nafb orders the cuts as per measurements for your tank. Whatever crappy cuts it will get, it will go in your tank. if you do not like it, wait until they will order again.

The Nafb tanks are decent quality for the cheap price, but to compare them to Miracles tanks is a joke.
The difference in price will be around 100-300, but build quality is completely different

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I agree 100% with sig. 

I have 2 Miracles tanks. My 90 gallon tank is now 5 years old and the silicone still looks brand new. My 112 gallon tank with overflow was custom made for me and I'll be ordering another just like it in a few months. Worth every penny in my opinion. 
--
Paul


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

My tank will be here tomorrow and it is a Miracles tank as well.


----------



## dubmaneh (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback from everyone. It is much appreciated.

Sig, thanks for the links. I had researched your tank threads when I was setting up my current tank for inspiration. My light hangers look very similar to yours! 

I'd go with a standard 24"x24"x24" cube but I have 42" of space to work with (just shy of the 120g!) and would really like to maximize the tank volume. Unfortunately I am limited to the width being 24" so anything wider than 24" won't work.

My current tank is almost a cube (Red Sea Max 34g) but I like long tanks better. And after working with only 14" width for the past year 24" would be great.


----------



## Fragbox (Dec 14, 2011)

check out primo built our tanks and will price match
his work is very good
416-357-0160


----------

